
Ask HN: What are your favorite email newsletters? - jazzex
Ill Start.<p>1. Pome: Short Modern Poems from Matthew Ogle. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyletter.com&#x2F;pome<p>2. The morning shakeout by Mario Fraioli (running) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;themorningshakeout.com&#x2F;<p>3. Hacker Newsletter https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackernewsletter.com&#x2F;<p>4. Austin Kleon https:&#x2F;&#x2F;austinkleon.com&#x2F;newsletter&#x2F;
======
pbk1
I'm a huge fan of "Money Stuff" by Matt Levine for all things finance.

[http://link.mail.bloombergbusiness.com/join/4wm/moneystuff-s...](http://link.mail.bloombergbusiness.com/join/4wm/moneystuff-
signup&hash=54223001ca3ffcf40f2629c25acea67a)

------
rchaudhary
Check out [https://www.pythonweekly.com/](https://www.pythonweekly.com/) and
[http://www.founderweekly.com/](http://www.founderweekly.com/)

Disclaimer: I am the curator for both.

------
rookhack
The Hustle for business news and analysis
[https://thehustle.co/](https://thehustle.co/)

The Ember Times for a round up of relevant ember.js news.

[https://the-emberjs-times.ongoodbits.com/](https://the-emberjs-
times.ongoodbits.com/)

The Knowledge Project
[https://fs.blog/newsletter/](https://fs.blog/newsletter/)

------
mtmail
[https://www.getrevue.co/profile/maps](https://www.getrevue.co/profile/maps)
if you're into online maps and geography.

------
IamBlackChris
Big fan of Ben Thompson's tech and strategy newsletter/blog
([https://stratechery.com/](https://stratechery.com/)).

~~~
IamBlackChris
also planet money's new newsletter (tongue twister right there )
[https://www.npr.org/newsletter/money](https://www.npr.org/newsletter/money)

------
balaam
Orbital Operations by Warren Ellis [http://www.warrenellis.com/orbital-
operations-a-new-newslett...](http://www.warrenellis.com/orbital-operations-a-
new-newsletter/)

Various musings from author Warren Ellis - comic books, script writing, weird
fiction are probably the mainstays but it can include all sorts.

------
diehunde
From
[https://cooperpress.com/publications/](https://cooperpress.com/publications/)
I'm following DB and Serverless.

Also Data Eng weekly: [https://dataengweekly.com/](https://dataengweekly.com/)

------
kleer001
Import AI, news about artificial intelligence

[https://us13.campaign-
archive.com/home/?u=67bd06787e84d73db2...](https://us13.campaign-
archive.com/home/?u=67bd06787e84d73db24fb0aa5&id=6c9d98ff2c)

------
oqb23
Two pretty good programming newsletters

Pointer - [http://www.pointer.io/](http://www.pointer.io/)

Better Dev - [https://betterdev.link/](https://betterdev.link/)

------
oftenwrong
Data is Plural: A weekly newsletter of useful/curious datasets

[https://tinyletter.com/data-is-plural](https://tinyletter.com/data-is-plural)

------
verganileonardo
My favorite is Ben Evans' newsletter [https://www.ben-
evans.com/](https://www.ben-evans.com/)

------
misterioss
James Clear newsletter
[https://jamesclear.com/newsletter](https://jamesclear.com/newsletter)

------
omosubi
I'm a fan of Alexandra Lange's newsletter about design and architecture. She's
also a good photographer - alexandralange.net

------
duck
Thanks for the Hacker Newsletter mention!

------
guinness74
Robinhood Snacks

[https://snacks.robinhood.com/](https://snacks.robinhood.com/)

